# My crypts diary



## Cryptoholic (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey all plants fans!!
I have written some words about me here http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/introductions-greets/76394-hello-russia-moscow.html In this thread I plan to post fotos of my crypts and some other plants.
In the end of September 2010 I set up an emersed tank for my submersed crypts in order to get them flower. I'm not shure about right names of my crypts and it was one of the reason setting up an emersed tank. So I took one of my 50L tanks, poured out about 6 cm of water, potted 5 crypts in aquasoil Amazonia mixed with gravel and organaized a circulation of water to maintain humidity. I had two 15W lamps inside and thought that the lid is not enough to keep good humidity level for crypts, cause it has big ventilation holes. So after two months I decided to leave only one 15W lamp. I think it's enough for emersed crypts. Although they didn't wither even with 30W of light. But I think it's not enough humidity so far and I try to mist them twice a day. 
That's how it looked at september 28, 2010. I potted C.cordata (may be blassi), C.pontederifolia, C. x willisi, C.undulata (may be wendti brown) and C.wendti (that seller called 'lutea').


----------



## Cryptoholic (Jan 27, 2011)

After a month I had a fotosession for adapted crypts.
1. The tank on 31 October, 2010.
2. Viewfrom above.
3. Cordata, began to put a new leaf.
4. C. x willisi.


----------



## Cryptoholic (Jan 27, 2011)

1. Crypt, that I call undulata, but may be wendti.
2. C.wendi 'lutea'.
3. C.pontederifolia.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

You have helped me confirmed one of the crypt .

Do you know if your fish store get their plants from Oriental Aquarium nursery?









The one you have is C. Walkeri 'lutea'. I placed mine under water and the leaves are of walkeri pattern, but bigger than another walkeri I got.

(Left) Walkeri 'lutea', (middle) walkeri, (right) xWillisi


----------



## Cryptoholic (Jan 27, 2011)

EDGE said:


> You have helped me confirmed one of the crypt .
> 
> Do you know if your fish store get their plants from Oriental Aquarium nursery?
> 
> The one you have is C. Walkeri 'lutea'. I placed mine under water and the leaves are of walkeri pattern, but bigger than another walkeri I got.


I can't deny that my crypt is of Walkeri. I have bought it at the pets market from an old man who called this crypt just 'lutea'. From the shape of submersed leaves I decided that this is of Wendti. But I'm not sure. That's why I grow it emersed and hope to get a flower.
I also have this link for the real Cryptocoryne walkeri "Lutea" with flower. And emersed leaves are not the same of mine. Just look at this pic


----------



## Cryptoholic (Jan 27, 2011)

So, all november I was on vacation in Tailand. My tanks were looked after by a neighbour. When I came back home my submersed tank was full of algae. I had to clean it totally and it became look new. At december 16, 2010 I took some pictures of my tanks.
That was my cleaned tank









And some crypts' pics.
C.undulata? (the same that's in emersed tank) without and with flash


















C. x willisi









C.cordata 'Rosanervig' recovering from algae


----------



## Cryptoholic (Jan 27, 2011)

And this is how my emersed tank looked at december 16, 2010. Right after 2,5 months from planting.
Crypts survived my absence and didn't wither. That day I decided to leave only one 15W lamp flora glo. I was afraid of low humidity level.


----------



## Cryptoholic (Jan 27, 2011)

After a few days I went to pets market and bought some new plants for my submersed tank. 
It was on december 19, 2010.










C. parva










C. usteriana at the background


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow! I don't think there is a store in the U.S. where you could pick up a collection of plants like that!
What is this pets market like?


----------



## Cryptoholic (Jan 27, 2011)

HeyPK said:


> Wow! I don't think there is a store in the U.S. where you could pick up a collection of plants like that!
> What is this pets market like?


Why so? I don't have any rare plants. 
The whole list of my plants includes anubias barteri var. nana, cabomba furcata, ehinodorus 'Kleiner Bar', ehinodorus 'Kleiner Prinz', eleocharis vivipara, glossostigma elatinoides, lilaeopsis, ludwigia arcuata, marsilea sp, nesea sp.red and 8 crypts that I've mentioned above. 
These are usual plants that anyone always can buy at the market.

The market itself has a long story and it's a place to see in Moscow. It's a big open air market where everyone can sell their pets or plants. Now it became a big commercial centre that works almost 24H at the weekend. Here you can find all you wish, but the real rarities you should order beforehand.
I live near the market


----------



## Cryptoholic (Jan 27, 2011)

After two weeks new crypts well adapted and have melted some old leaves.
That's how it was on January 04, 2011



















And my emersed tank looked like this


----------



## Cryptoholic (Jan 27, 2011)

Next photosession has been taken on February 01, 2011.



















C.undulata has a few little runners









C.cordata sprouted new big leaf









C.pontederifolia didn't feel well and melted two leaves, but new leaf is coming.


----------



## Cryptoholic (Jan 27, 2011)

C. x willisi









Sweet pair of crypts 



























And my submersed tank on February 01, 2011


----------

